# Batteries for Tube mech



## GerritVisagie (2/2/17)

Hey guys and Gals,
so if I were to upgrade batteries, from 20A to 30-35A.
what batteries do we have on our shores to get there, I saw on a mooch chart, VTC3 and Lg HB2 go that high, but its impossible to find those anywhere.

anyone have a "connection"?


----------



## Greyz (2/2/17)

I use Sony VTC4's in my Tube Mech, the 30A CDR affords you a nice warm (and amp safe) vape on a 0.2 build 
The only downside is battery life, I find I can go through 2 VTC4's in as little as 4 hours  But I'd rather be safe than sorry..

I got mine from eCig Inn in Amanzimtoti for R200 each. I just checked their website http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/batteries but I don't see them listed there  
Maybe the stock is instore but not online yet.


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey guys and Gals,
> so if I were to upgrade batteries, from 20A to 30-35A.
> what batteries do we have on our shores to get there, I saw on a mooch chart, VTC3 and Lg HB2 go that high, but its impossible to find those anywhere.
> 
> anyone have a "connection"?



Vape Cartel has The LG HB2 bud and they go for R150


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/17)

Here you go brother

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/lg-hb2-18650-1500mah


----------



## PsyCLown (2/2/17)

Man, if I had seen this a few minutes earlier I might have been able to help you out. Sigh.

High CDR batteries locally aren't that easy to find, the VTC4's are the most popular but you get better ones out there if it is just high CDR you are after - like the HB6's I believe? Although only 1500mah.


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/2/17)

Greyz said:


> I use Sony VTC4's in my Tube Mech, the 30A CDR affords you a nice warm (and amp safe) vape on a 0.2 build
> The only downside is battery life, I find I can go through 2 VTC4's in as little as 4 hours  But I'd rather be safe than sorry..
> 
> I got mine from eCig Inn in Amanzimtoti for R200 each. I just checked their website http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/batteries but I don't see them listed there
> Maybe the stock is instore but not online yet.



thanx @Greyz ill look around for VTC4s.
all I have been able to find are turds and 30q so far


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> thanx @Greyz ill look around for VTC4s.
> all I have been able to find are turds and 30q so far



Hey bud. Did you miss my post 

Lg hb2 can be found at vape cartel 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/lg-hb2-18650-1500mah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (2/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> thanx @Greyz ill look around for VTC4s.
> all I have been able to find are turds and 30q so far



Yeah the VTC4's are rare these days, if your battling to find any and eCig inn has stock I don't mind driving there and shipping them to you. @R200 each plus shipping R100, will mean its R500 for 2 which is roughly what 2 would cost in a store @R250 each.


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Man, if I had seen this a few minutes earlier I might have been able to help you out. Sigh.
> 
> High CDR batteries locally aren't that easy to find, the VTC4's are the most popular but you get better ones out there if it is just high CDR you are after - like the HB6's I believe? Although only 1500mah.



Thanx man, yeah, the HB6 is RARE... but it seems @Clouds4Days has found me a little gem... those green HB2 will work beautifully...
I don't mind carrying a backpack full of batteries, as long as the vape is awesome!

Thanx gents, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (2/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud. Did you miss my post
> 
> Lg hb2 can be found at vape cartel
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/lg-hb2-18650-1500mah



Damn thats cheap! But 1500mah  I'm already crying because the 2100mah on the Sony's isn't enough 
But still at that price I'll just get myself 2, thanks @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (2/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Thanx man, yeah, the HB6 is RARE... but it seems @Clouds4Days has found me a little gem... those green HB2 will work beautifully...
> I don't mind carrying a backpack full of batteries, as long as the vape is awesome!
> 
> Thanx gents, much appreciated.


I use the Green HB2's in my Cricket and no issues at all. Nice Vape, not so Nice battery life, but safe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (2/2/17)

I built 0.08 on my AV with Samsung 25r batteries. I'm still alive. Sony VTC batts are the best tho


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/2/17)

Wow dude. 25r are rated for 15A, 
@.08 your drawing 52.5A
That's brave. Very very brave. 
Do you know Andy?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mahir (2/2/17)

I don't encourage it though. Do it at your own risk. I'm just sharing my experiences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (2/2/17)

I think the most important thing when it comes to tube mechs, is making sure your atty has a nice, long, protruding 510. Just use good quality batteries and not some weird, foreign shit and you'll be fine. Once again, use mechs at your own risk. I'm just sharing my experiences.


----------



## Greyz (2/2/17)

Mahir said:


> I built 0.08 on my AV with Samsung 25r batteries. I'm still alive. Sony VTC batts are the best tho



Sorry but building this low on a battery designed to only do a 20A CDR is foolish. I get that it's your life and you can do whatever but there will be someone that reads what you posted and thinks "I can build it that low too" and will end up in hospital.

So while you can live dangerously and do as you please - don't encourage others to do the same..

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mahir (2/2/17)

Greyz said:


> Sorry but building this low on a battery designed to only do a 20A CDR is foolish. I get that it's your life and you can do whatever but there will be someone that reads what you posted and thinks "I can build it that low too" and will end up in hospital.
> 
> So while you can live dangerously and do as you please - don't encourage others to do the same..



In my next post I did say I don't encourage it and to use mech mods at your own risk. I was just sharing my experiences.


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

Mahir said:


> In my next post I did say I don't encourage it and to use mech mods at your own risk. I was just sharing my experiences.



Hi @Mahir

Your experience may be great and i respect that. You are free to do what you want. If you want to pull 50A from a battery that is rated for 15A - then as long as you understand the risks - its your decision. Although I would not recommend that.

However, to come on this forum and downplay the risk and say you are alive and brush it off like you did is in my view not only irresponsible but it goes against the spirit of what we are trying VERY hard to do on here. Which is to educate vapers about battery safety to try to do our little bit towards improving the safety and image of vaping in SA.

Please, i respectfully ask you to keep those types of comments to yourself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Mahir (3/2/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Mahir
> 
> Your experience may be great and i respect that. You are free to do what you want. If you want to pull 50A from a battery that is rated for 15A - then as long as you understand the risks - its your decision. Although I would not recommend that.
> 
> ...



I apologize. Feel free to delete my posts.


----------



## Mahir (3/2/17)

On the packaging of the Authentic Cnsvr League of Scoundrels mech mod states it recommends Samsung 25rs. I'll post a picture tomorrow. @Sir Vape


----------



## Greyz (3/2/17)

Mahir said:


> In my next post I did say I don't encourage it and to use mech mods at your own risk. I was just sharing my experiences.



Sorry I only saw your post after typing my reply. I just want to STRESS that even building at 0.1 ohm on a single 1865


Mahir said:


> On the packaging of the Authentic Cnsvr League of Scoundrels mech mod states it recommends Samsung 25rs. I'll post a picture tomorrow. @Sir Vape



No one is saying you can't use Samsung 25R's in any Tube Mech - we're saying it's irresponsible to think it's okay to build at 0.08ohms and vape on a battery rated safe for 20A CDR. In fact it isn't even safe vaping on a VTC4 at that resistance, your pulling 52A and 220W from a single 18650...

I'm going to ask nicely please don't argue the point, what your doing is unsafe and your bragging about it. I'm sure many here will share the view that we are trying to show off vaping in a positive light and we endorse battery safety to the Nth degree. Your comments are undoing some of that hard work...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

